# Uber "Expert" Will Be Calling Me Monday...Hmmmm....



## TheHairyFiddler (Jan 12, 2016)

Received a text from Uber a few moments ago and it said that "I haven't completed a ride for a very long time and we want to discuss any issues". A link was provided and I set up a phone call this coming Monday. First of all, did anyone else out there get this? And secondly, wow...just wow. I get a chance to let Uber know what the "state of the state" is regarding Uber drivers and the price hatching. I am soooo looking forward to talking to this "Uber expert".


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

SAVE the numberrrrrrrrrr..


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Uber is desperate to get drivers back on the road.
I suggest you prepare a rider much like a rock band from the 80s 
Like
Room full of reheads
10 racks of memphis style smoked ribs.
Pink Floyd streaming on Spotify 
A masseuse named Horst.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2016)

Negotiate a higher pay structure for yourself and let us know how it goes!


----------



## chicagoguyPHX (Jul 31, 2015)

It doesn't take an "expert" to know that the drivers want higher rates...


----------



## sammy44 (Nov 17, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Uber is desperate to get drivers back on the road.


why would they be desperate? they got tons of new drivers everyday.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

sammy44 said:


> why would they be desperate? they got tons of new drivers everyday.


Some of those new drivers kill and rape.

Possibly they want the non killers and rapists back on the road.


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

TheHairyFiddler said:


> Received a text from Uber a few moments ago and it said that "I haven't completed a ride for a very long time and we want to discuss any issues". A link was provided and I set up a phone call this coming Monday. First of all, did anyone else out there get this? And secondly, wow...just wow. I get a chance to let Uber know what the "state of the state" is regarding Uber drivers and the price hatching. I am soooo looking forward to talking to this "Uber expert".


I quit driving in December and got this e-mail in February saying that , " I noticed you haven't drove for a week , would you like to set up an appointment for a 1 on 1 session with a specialist so he can see what's wrong?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Sounds like their new driver pool is drying up fast.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Some of those new drivers kill and rape.
> 
> Possibly they want the non killers and rapists back on the road.


Killing and raping causes down time.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Killing and raping causes down time.


I'm pretty sure the guy from Kalamazoo found a workaround.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ninja warrior said:


> I'm pretty sure the guy from Kalamazoo found a workaround.


He will be driving a mop for life.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> He will be driving a mop for life.


I guess they don't believe in the concept of capital punishment in Michigan.


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

A ton of new drivers and losing 2 tons of smart drivers.

Oh, and that ton of drivers only last 30 days instead of 6 months...

Do the long term math --->No Brainer!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

TheHairyFiddler said:


> Received a text from Uber a few moments ago and it said that "I haven't completed a ride for a very long time and we want to discuss any issues". A link was provided and I set up a phone call this coming Monday. First of all, did anyone else out there get this? And secondly, wow...just wow. I get a chance to let Uber know what the "state of the state" is regarding Uber drivers and the price hatching. I am soooo looking forward to talking to this "Uber expert".


Did he kill you after the phone call?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm curious what's the outcome.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm curious what's the outcome.


If you have ever tried cancelling a credit card it's not unusual to get someone on the other end of the line put you through to an expert whose job it is to get you to buy it back usually using b grade sales techniques they read from the script. Should imagine the same process here.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Did they hang up on you once you mentioned the obvious reasons(price cut, rating system)???


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> He will be driving a mop for life.


He'll be driving a black rod.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Did they hang up on you once you mentioned the obvious reasons(price cut, rating system)???


There are statistics showing uber partners are earning more than ever before since prices have been "REFRESHED" ( never say cut, cut is a negative word, its refreshed everybody loves being refreshed don't you? ) maybe a mentor could help you realise your potential as an über partner and help you achieve your goals with the exciting opportunity über provides to its partners.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> He'll be driving a black rod.


----------



## notabadguythe (Feb 6, 2016)

Actually I don't think the new drivers are lasting, picture your self driving somewhere 20 miles and make 5.00? How do you think they feel?


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

as usual...no follow up .... smh thanks for nothing


----------



## TheHairyFiddler (Jan 12, 2016)

As it turned out, Uber wanted me to meet with their "expert" at the local office and as such, there was no phone call on Monday. I rescheduled and met with this "expert" at the office 2 days ago.

When I got there, there were 3 "experts" manning the shithole. All 3 looked like high school kids and I had my my say with one of them. What was the point?

He was trained to spew the company line and had his talking points down cold. Worth noting...he said that there is no guarantee that Uber will raise rates again. EVER. Until the idiots that continue to drive quit driving, there will be no reason for Travis to raise rates.

This kid that I spoke to obviously has no say so in the operation. The meeting was somewhat civil until he said that Uber "is not making a bigger cut with their reduced rates". To which I heatedly explained that that is inherently false. When the operational costs are burdened almost exclusively by the drivers, then percentage wise Uber has hogged any margin in the business arrangement.

The guy had a blank stare on his face when I told him that if Travis owned all the vehicles, he would never run a single ride for less than a buck fifteen a mile.

I also told him that in time, the circumvention of minimum wage laws by Uber under the guise of "business partnerships and independent contractors" will come to an end in time...to which he spewed back that Travis' band of lawyers will see that that never happens...that "we are in 360 countries around the globe...and..."

The bottom line....continue to drive for this asshole and hasten the road to bankruptcy.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

chicagoguyPHX said:


> It doesn't take an "expert" to know that the drivers want higher rates...


...............but Uber will continue to ignore that.....................................


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

Their business is pretty close to a "pump and dump". Now, if only I could buy some shares in these behind closed doors auctions.


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

everythingsuber said:


> If you have ever tried cancelling a credit card it's not unusual to get someone on the other end of the line put you through to an expert whose job it is to get you to buy it back usually using b grade sales techniques they read from the script. Should imagine the same process here.


Only in this case it was more sadly comical.

Judging by the repeated poor communication and lack of ability by Uber overall, I decided as little contact as possible is best with these clowns.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

sammy44 said:


> why would they be desperate? they got tons of new drivers everyday.


They USED to get new drivers everyday.....and those they get now last a month if that long....They are desperate.... BECAUSE THEY ARE DESPERATE!!!!!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Killing and raping causes down time.


Kill/crush/destroy &#8230; and leave the meter running!


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

I would not have wasted my time talking to these morons

Nor do I waste my time driving that brand 

No tips on app
Cut rates
Lies

3 strikes and U'r out


----------

